

 Review my app - ContestFM: automated radio call-in contests - enan
http://www.contestfm.com

======
allantyoung
One of the founders in the YC W2010 batch had a very similar idea before
abandoning it for something else.

Your decision to build on top of Twilio makes a lot of sense.

There is only a limited amount of radio stations in this country. And most of
them are owned by a handful of parent companies. This is a good and bad thing.
Good because you can easily find the buyers. Bad because this could turn into
a time consuming enterprise sales process. And this isn't something you sell
on the web with a website.

Good luck! I'm thinking there could be tremendous data collection value in
this business model if you add a few more features after you've successfully
sold the MVP.

~~~
enan
Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I looked at the US/Canada radio market size and
I am consciously going after a niche. I've been trying to get local stations
to try out the MVP before I start dealing with the "consolidated" players.
Getting a Clear Channel or a CBS Radio on board would be great but I fear I'll
run into the problems that you point out :)

------
enan
I have also written a blog post that discusses the webapp in more detail:
[http://www.appsmithy.com/2011/01/22/introducing-contestfm-
au...](http://www.appsmithy.com/2011/01/22/introducing-contestfm-automated-
call-in-contests/)

